# ????? mushrooms



## kenv (Jun 14, 2021)

Their coming up in my soil ?   (in buckets)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 14, 2021)

Are you running organics , and how much are you watering
Organic growth in soil is a good thing most times.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 14, 2021)

Mushrooms Growing Around My Cannabis Plants: Good or Bad?
					

If you find mushrooms growing around your cannabis plants, you might wonder whether this is a good or bad sign. Here's all you need to know.




					wayofleaf.com


----------



## kenv (Jun 14, 2021)

Thanks , yes I panicked .  Yes i'm using organics , so it says on the bag ... Thanks again


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 14, 2021)

WELCOME KENV


----------



## leafminer (Jun 14, 2021)

Two crops in one, don't complain!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 14, 2021)

Yeah no shit. Wish the were Shrooms A?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 14, 2021)

just send me some of them mushrooms and I’ll test them for you


----------



## kenv (Jun 14, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> just send me some of them mushrooms and I’ll test them for you


I'll be glad to. Just send me your SS number ,birth date , name and address , oh , and credit card number .


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 14, 2021)

Here is mine. BR 549 Weedhopper Texas


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 14, 2021)

kenv said:


> I'll be glad to. Just send me your SS number ,birth date , name and address , oh , and credit card number .




you must be from Nigeria no?


----------



## kenv (Jun 14, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> you must be from Nigeria no?


Pretty close , New Yorkistan


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 14, 2021)

kenv said:


> Pretty close , New Yorkistan



i love their New Yorkistan Sour Diesel!

Go to any good pizza stores up there? New Yorkistan pizza is da bomb


----------



## kenv (Jun 14, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> i love their New Yorkistan Sour Diesel!
> 
> Go to any good pizza stores up there? New Yorkistan pizza is da bomb


I've been making pizza for 50 yrs. but I've never been to NYC and hope I never have to.   I'm 180mi. north of the city in the Catskill mountains . 
Lombardy's has the best from what i've heard in NYC.... but don't ever eat it.... NYC has bought a high percentage of the mountains for their water supply and we have to make up the difference in the taxes , we are in the middle of their reservoir  area . So the locals pee in the res. every chance they get..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 14, 2021)

kenv said:


> I've been making pizza for 50 yrs. but I've never been to NYC and hope I never have to.   I'm 180mi. north of the city in the Catskill mountains .


  Ha   Than you know what this is


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Ha   Than you know what this is
> View attachment 274103



you talking’ to me?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 14, 2021)

kenv said:


> I've been making pizza for 50 yrs. but I've never been to NYC and hope I never have to.   I'm 180mi. north of the city in the Catskill mountains .
> Lombardy's has the best from what i've heard in NYC.... but don't ever eat it.... NYC has bought a high percentage of the mountains for their water supply and we have to make up the difference in the taxes , we are in the middle of their reservoir  area . So the locals pee in the res. every chance they get..




like up in the Adirondacks?.......Pete Seeger territory

50 years!..that is awesome...I am a rookie at making pizza , I was lucky to get a recipe from a professional cook trained in France and it turned out to be a lot of fun to get it all put together and end up,with an excellent pie....I can eat just the crust with some homemade tomato sauce...

I would visit New York for pizza and hotdogs , coney


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 14, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> you talking’ to me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep you peckerless chuck LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 14, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> like up in the Adirondacks?.......Pete Seeger territory
> 
> 50 years!..that is awesome...I am a rookie at making pizza , I was lucky to get a recipe from a professional cook trained in France and it turned out to be a lot of fun to get it all put together and end up,with an excellent pie....I can eat just the crust with some homemade tomato sauce...
> 
> I would visit New York for pizza and hotdogs , coney


Cheif Shiloh bon a poteet


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Cheif Shiloh bon a poteet



you got me on that one Amigo....

does it have anything to do with lake Champlain?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Ha   Than you know what this is
> View attachment 274103




a genuine Arkansas toothpick


----------



## kenv (Jun 15, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Ha   Than you know what this is
> View attachment 274103


Looks like a spike horn to me


----------



## Bubba (Jun 16, 2021)

W


bigsur51 said:


> you must be from Nigeria no?


Well if it is, tell the Prince I sent the money and am still waiting for my fortune.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 16, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Cheif Shiloh bon a poteet


Having grown up around Sicilians and their restaurants, I can cook like the devil.  One chef was for the longest the personal chef for Aristotle Onassis, and Mary Hudson of Hudson oil.  He went down (Federal) in the 80's for kilo weight of Cocaine, and cooked for the "Boys" from Kansas City.  His stories are right out of GoodFellas.

Bubba


----------

